# Been searching for 2 hours now and i cant find not 1 grow journal for nirvana fourway



## G_48911 (May 3, 2008)

my friend (that i got my  hydroponic system from) said the best strain he ever grew was Fourway (he says,its even better than white widow,jock herror,ak 47,and haze) but i cant seem to find any journals on anybody growing Nirvanas Four way....has anybody in here ever grew this strain? i've never not been able to find a grow journal on a certain strain til now...PLEASE HELP ME OUT FOLKS,THANKS


----------



## smokybear (May 3, 2008)

Never heard of it.


----------



## Mutt (May 4, 2008)

I've seen the strain online...but haven't seen a grow anywhere myself. Could try IC-mag or nirvanas forum.
I think having it such a crossed hybrid...it might tend to turn people off without even trying it. Should be a vigorous plant being such a crossed all over hybrid and prolly why your freind liked it so much.


----------



## snuggles (May 4, 2008)

Yeah the only 4 way I see grows on is Black Domina, that stuff is awesome. You could be the first to do a journal...hint hint


----------



## maineharvest (May 4, 2008)

Ive seen it on Nirvana but never heard of anybody growing.  Ive never even heard anyone talk about it.  I find it very hard to believe that it is better than the other strains you mentioned.  If it was better, dont you think people would be growing it?  Not trying to turn you away from it but those are just my thoughts.  I agree with Snuggles, maybe you should do a grow journal on it so we can all see what your friend is talking about.:smoke1:


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 4, 2008)

Ive grown the original fourway hybrid back in 01'. It _is_ potent, and was some of the stinkiest weed Ive ever had! I would *definately* recommend the original... although I know nothing about nirvanas "version".


----------



## G_48911 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks to all of you for the input.He also said it was the skunkiest smelling plant he grew.he said he seen many people puke off it.he also said that the stuff got you so high it was impossible to fall asleep hours after smoking it.
he said he got his seeds from a friend so theres really no saying where the fourway he was growing came from.i also agree that if it were better than the strains i mentioned that it would be more common and not this hard to find a grow journal on.so anyways,i might throw it in the mix.i was planning on growing the white widow,jock horror,n.l.X big bud,Aurora Indica, and bubblelicious but since the bubblelicious doesnt smoke good in a swisher,i might just replace it with the four way,not only that but then i can have the first documented nirvana fourway grow =) Thanks you guys-peace


----------

